# Herz



## MarcZ (9. Oktober 2004)

HI habe ein Herz gemacht.ich muss dazu sagen das war mein aller erstes projekt mit photo shop.
dann wollte ich noch text dazu fügen,hab das aber nich hingekriegt,kann mir das bidde jemand erklären?


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. Oktober 2004)

Willst du nicht erstmal versuchen, für solch triviale Fragen, dein Handbuch zu bemühen?
Das geht auch wesentlich schneller als hier auf eine Antwort zu warten  

Damit ich nicht als unfreundlich tituliert werde, vielleicht eine kleine Hilfe


----------



## MarcZ (9. Oktober 2004)

damit hab ichs ja versucht,kriegs aber net hin,handbuch hat en kumpel. deswgeen frag ich ja hier,ob ihr mir es richtig erklären könnt


----------



## Thomas Lindner (9. Oktober 2004)

Was bekonmst du daran nicht hin?

Welches Problem tritt den auf? Bitte etwas ausführlicher die Sache beschreiben!


----------



## MarcZ (9. Oktober 2004)

also ich schreibe den text un hab vorher auch ne schriftart un so gewählt,dann sieht man den text beim schreiben gar nich,dann klick ich im ebenen menü auf das bild dann sieht man text son bissl aber komisch,dann wähl ich was anderes dann sieht man ihn,aber ganz einfach,un meistens auch noch untereinander,das liegt denk ich ma an der schriftgröße,aber das sieht sau blöd asu,was kann man da tun?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (9. Oktober 2004)

a) Hinweis : Bitte Netiquette bechten , innsbesondere Punkt 12.) Groß- & Kleinschreibung

Zum Problem: Hänge bitte mal die PSD gezippt an, dann kann man sich das mal ansehen....


----------



## Jens B. (9. Oktober 2004)

Hallo.

Auch wenn ich den Thread ziemlich aufmerksam verfolgt habe kann ich dein Problem nicht so richtig verstehen. Poste doch mal ein Bild von dem "untereinander Text".

Und: beachte bitte die Nettiquette (ich schreib das am Tag bestimmt 3 Mal, deswegen mein Avatar...)   

Grüsse,
loeff


----------



## MarcZ (9. Oktober 2004)

Hier das Herz als Photoshop Datei


----------



## Thomas Lindner (9. Oktober 2004)

Geh mal ins Menü : Bild -> Modus -> RGB

Weil derzeit arbeitest du mit "indizierter Modus"


----------



## jf-flasher (9. Oktober 2004)

HI,

Also ich habe den Text einfach nur über den Textbutton hinzugefügt, zur Info mit einer Indizierten Datei kann man nicht viel Anfangen. 
Würde dir ja gerne eine PSD hochladen mit einer Textebene, kann ich aber nicht da ich die Datei nicht klein genug kriege, ich schätze mal aus diesem Fall hast du die Datei auch Indiziert gepostet. 

Andere Frage an den Admin, könnte man die Dateiendung rar nicht erlauben weil die besser komprimiert.

Hoffe ich habe dir damit geholfen.


----------



## MarcZ (10. Oktober 2004)

das war bei mir in dem RGB Modus


----------



## MarcZ (10. Oktober 2004)

Ok,das Problem hat sich erledigt.
Jetzt bin ich nur noch auf der Suche nach einer guten Schriftart.
Welche könnt ihr mir empfhelen,um I LOVE YOU zu schreiben?


----------



## chrisbergr (10. Oktober 2004)

Und was hast du getan, damit dieses Problem beseitigt wurde?
@Schriftart: Für sowas eignen sich meiner Meinung nach solche 'handgeschriebenen' sehr gut.


----------

